# Private source code of conduct,Silence is Golden



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

Just remind'n because I've seen lately somethin I call "dry snitch'n" .If you have or use a private source,or know of a private, they most likely do not want to hear their name metioned or if they are anythin like mine DO NOT want people sent to them without consent. Some of the guys I know use privates and we never discuss that. None of the guys even mention sources company names.Yeah it's that serious lol.They are private for a reason, whenever you violate that you open up difficulties for them and their clients, basically it puts everythin and everyone on frontstreet. Thats why there are public sources for those services. The public labs are happy to service pretty much anybody and do not mind the free advertisement that comes from word of mouth or paid ads, as a matter of fact they welcome it. If you got a great public source then share with some folks, if your source is private prove your mature enough to handle that and keep it zipped.Loose lips, sink ships.
Since I've never seen one posted I'll post this:

Private source code of conduct

1. NEVER mention your source. Not even by product or company name.

2. Never volunteer info bout your source.

3. Never mention your source in reviews, no matter how good they may be, Thats a sure way to lose them.

4.NEVER EVER send someone to your source without first get'n an OK.

5.Never use a board as a reference to a private source. Most private guys stay the hell away from ALL boards and thats a pretty good way to get turned down.

6. DO NOT buy for your friends, if you do and you don't really TRUST them like for real, tear off the label name or company name.

7. FOLLOW THE RULES, Every private guy I know has some and these guys are normally very serious bout that.

8. Basically take care of your source so he can/will keep take'n care of you.

9. Make sure you got a good feel for anyone you may even think bout refer'n to your guy. They represent YOU and what they do will come back to you.My guy won't even except referrals from new peeps for the first few YEARS !!! I'm sure he ain't the only one like that.

10. Name drop'n is just dumb, it's really called snitch'n !!!!


As a rule these labs are normally super high quality and unbelievable service, a wider range of products , and offer low profile , safer service that comes with bein private and unknown to the general public because they have a more controlled client base and they can offer stuff publics just can't do. If you are lucky enough to have one do not fuck it up.
Common sense goes a long way.

Peace and Love


----------



## JCBourne (May 16, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Supermans Daddy again.


----------



## Himik (May 16, 2011)

Love your posts SD.


----------



## XYZ (May 16, 2011)

Good post.


----------



## blazeftp (May 16, 2011)

I was once introduced into such a source but to expensive for me.
If you ever come across such a source show respect.
Follow SD rules and you will be ok.

Best thing to do is don't mention anything.
No Friends of Family.
Just keep it to yourself.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2011)

Good post bro. I think with the sponsor section people just think it's okay to go around talking about stuff.

I like the idea about ripping off labels if you share with friends. Kinda shady, but it's the right thing to do IMO.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Good post bro. I think with the sponsor section people just think it's okay to go around talking about stuff.
> 
> I like the idea about ripping off labels if you share with friends. Kinda shady, but it's the right thing to do IMO.



If they can't be 100% trusted, in reality you maybe should'nt deal with them at all, but this is an option.

I'd say honestly maybe 80% of the people are not ready to handle the responsibilty of use'n a private source.

Peace and Love


----------



## TGB1987 (May 16, 2011)

Great Post and I totally agree with you.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> If they can't be 100% trusted, in reality you maybe should'nt deal with them at all, but this is an option.
> 
> I'd say honestly maybe 80% of the people are not ready to handle the responsibilty of use'n a private source.
> 
> Peace and Love


 

I don't hook anyone up. No one knows about anything I do. But I have thought that I'd rip the labels off and sharpie in what the vials are if I was to ever help someone out. I'm too stingy with my gear though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

Great post OP, repped..


----------



## brato (May 16, 2011)

It really is a great post.

That being said, it's sad that it needs to be posted. EVERYTHING said in that post SHOULD be common sense.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

brato said:


> It really is a great post.
> 
> That being said, it's sad that it needs to be posted. EVERYTHING said in that post SHOULD be common sense.



Common sense,is really kinda rare. lolol

Academic sense= acquired, taught, learned
Wisdom= granted to one through life experience
Common sense= crap shoot lolol

Peace and Love


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2011)

brato said:


> It really is a great post.
> 
> That being said, it's sad that it needs to be posted. EVERYTHING said in that post SHOULD be common sense.


 
Pretty sad isnt it?


----------



## MDR (May 16, 2011)

Excellent post.  Agree 100%.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Pretty sad isnt it?



It is bad because think bout it a minute, privates deal with a select group that THEY chose , not that find them. People sometimes have " professional" reasons for goin private, they may not want different "panels or committees" look'n into their careers. The only logical way to secure Quality items such as, Tren, Crystal Tren,EQ ( in all the available esters) Clear and CLEAN' in such cases are through private sources.These items are staples to pros. When a guy with a private lets you in, that's some really serious shit. Simply because you don't know WHO his other clients may be,they could be IFBB, NBA,NFL,UFC,WBC,WBA but you can be damn sure their not one of the "bro's" with 10 post ask'n for sources. lol Those are not gonna be on a client list to a private because everybody there has a solid reference to even get on. Silence is the key to security.

Peace and Love


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 16, 2011)

Lets put it in stone, these are "SD's 10 Commandments"!  lol  Good post brotha.




/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

Damn, that kinda makes me like Moses, I heard he did more Tren than anybody! LOLOL


Vic, I figured you broke your fingers since you ain't called a brotha. Try this magic trick...........make my phone ring  LOLOLOLOL ! I'm still in the states Homey. Ready to ride with you anytime in in the end of June. Still gotta get to Jcar .I'm like 6 hours from him now. So do some David Copperfield shit and make it ring !! lol
 I love you Homey


Peace and Love


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 16, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Damn, that kinda makes me like Moses, I heard he did more Tren than anybody! LOLOL
> 
> 
> Vic, I figured you broke your fingers since you ain't called a brotha. Try this magic trick...........make my phone ring  LOLOLOLOL ! I'm still in the states Homey. Ready to ride with you anytime in in the end of June. Still gotta get to Jcar .I'm like 6 hours from him now. So do some David Copperfield shit and make it ring !! lol
> ...



I know I know....my bad.  I've been meaning to get in touch with both of you.  I tell ya, ever since that tree fell and cut my house in half, things have been a little bit of a bitch....having to stay in hotel rooms, dealing with contractors and insurance.  Ugh....a total mess.  Above all, I have not been swimming every day and it pisses the fuck out of me.  Treadmill isn't cutting it and my knees are feeling it.  I'll hit you both up soon...sorry guys!




/V


----------



## TooOld (May 16, 2011)

I agree with SD. Silence is golden my friends.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I know I know....my bad.  I've been meaning to get in touch with both of you.  I tell ya, ever since that tree fell and cut my house in half, things have been a little bit of a bitch....having to stay in hotel rooms, dealing with contractors and insurance.  Ugh....a total mess.  Above all, I have not been swimming every day and it pisses the fuck out of me.  Treadmill isn't cutting it and my knees are feeling it.  I'll hit you both up soon...sorry guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you still deal'n with that huh. Been a long as time now, you been from snow to rain.It's gotta be a mess.! Shit !! Needless to say if you need me anythin you know how to get at me. We are down like 4 flat ties Homey........and the spare lol

Peace and Love


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> We are down like 4 flat ties Homey........and the spare lol
> 
> Peace and Love


 

Like a caddilac sittin' on 4 flats with mud flaps?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 16, 2011)

It continually amazes me how at least once every three days this type of information is posted.  Continually folks are coughing up their sources and basically spitting in their face of trust.  Great info and am always a student.


----------



## MDR (May 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I know I know....my bad.  I've been meaning to get in touch with both of you.  I tell ya, ever since that tree fell and cut my house in half, things have been a little bit of a bitch....having to stay in hotel rooms, dealing with contractors and insurance.  Ugh....a total mess.  Above all, I have not been swimming every day and it pisses the fuck out of me.  Treadmill isn't cutting it and my knees are feeling it.  I'll hit you both up soon...sorry guys!
> 
> Damn Vic-sorry to hear about that.  Hope things get sorted out soon and life returns to normal for you.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2011)

OK this is so funny I had to post it
I've gott'n a few of these from guys I know and it's funny I know their joke'n round. But after everythin I posted and all of you guys have posted I get this . I removed the Homeys name cus I'm not try'n to be a dick. I don't know this person and I think he may have been serious 

Hi, you have received 82709 reputation points from xxxxxxxxx.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
can you give me the name of your source.

Regards,
xxxxxxxxxxxx

Note: This is an automated message. 

My response, ABSOLUTELY !! Along with his addy, dog's name and SS number . Would you prefer me call the station or just bring it in ? lololol WTF !


Peace and Love


----------



## Freeway (May 17, 2011)

That's funny lolololol! How could anyone ask such a question?


----------

